# Pre Burned Screens



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a small home business where I have been doing mostly heat press transfers. I still haven't found a transfer that is as durable as actual screen printing. My problem with screen printing is all the time I spend on trying to burn a screen perfectly. I was wondering if anyone knows of company that will pre burn the screens for you. I think I have seen machines that do this now. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rushordertees (Mar 19, 2008)

You can buy exposure units from NuArc, they have great units. We are not really in the business to sell exposed screens, but we can if it helps you out.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Where are you located? There are companies out there who will burn your screens for you. It can get expensive though depending on the number of screens you do.

Have you asked around at your local silkscreen print shops?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You might try getting custom plastisol transfers made. These transfers are as durable as screenprinting as they are screen printed.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

scrappler said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of company that will pre burn the screens for you. I think I have seen machines that do this now. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, here's one link Screen Setup & Exposure Servicehttp://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com that offers this. As you should know, it's a little pricey but the process can be time consuming so maybe it's worth it.


----------



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

marlo45 said:


> Yeah, here's one link Screen Setup & Exposure Service that offers this. As you should know, it's a little pricey but the process can be time consuming so maybe it's worth it.


 
Wow - thanks for the information. I'll try out the service and let everyone know how it goes. I really should probably buy a good exposure unit and lern how to do this well myself. At this point I haven't done enough to justify $1K or so for the unit. Currently at home I'm using a big piece of glass and a flood light so it has been hit and miss on the fine line detail. As most of you probably know it's not a lot of fun when you think you can wash out a little more detail then blow out the screen. Anyway thank you all very much for your replies and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Try your ink supply house, the one we use sells screens too and will coat and burns screens if you need it done. Were in Texas


----------



## aliciarai (Mar 4, 2008)

We have been doing signs and heat press shirts for years and are now considering screen printing for large jobs but we don't want to burn the screens ourselves. Is there a place in Dallas that will burn them for you?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

GSG (old Texas Screen Supply) Graphic Solutions 304 N Walton ST Dallas, TX 75226
Hope it helps, John


----------



## aliciarai (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you - I will be sure to give them a call.


----------

